# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المنتخب السلوفيني المتواضع يتشبث بالأمل والتفاؤل في مونديال 2010 :

## العالي عالي

*رغم قلق مشجعي سلوفينيا على منتخب بلادهم لكرة القدم بصفته أحد أضعف الفرق المشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا، وبالتالي أحد المرشحين للخروج المبكر من البطولة ، يتزايد شعورهم، وشعور الخبراء، بالتفاؤل مع اقتراب موعد انطلاق الفعاليات العالمية.*

*وقال المدرب ماتياز كيك، المدير الفني للمنتخب السلوفيني إنه لم يحسم بعد قائمة الفريق لأنه يريد "إشعال المنافسة بين اللاعبين" على دخول القائمة.*

*ورغم ذلك ، يدرك كيك أن كلماته لا يثق فيها معظم المتابعين للفريق حيث يدرك كثيرون أنه سيعتمد بشكل تام على الفريق الذي أطاح بالمنتخب الروسي من الملحق الأوروبي الفاصل ليحجز مكانه في مونديال 2010 .*

*أوقعت قرعة النهائيات المنتخب السلوفيني في المجموعة الثالثة بالدور الأول للبطولة والتي يلتقي فيها منتخبات إنجلترا والولايات المتحدة والجزائر.*

*وقال كيك لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د ب أ) في العاصمة السلوفينية ليوبليانا إن تشكيل الفريق وخطة لعبه تبدو معروفة للجميع في سلوفينيا، وحتى الأطفال.*

*لم يتلق المنتخب السلوفيني أنباء سيئة منذ تأهله للمونديال حيث ابتعدت الإصابات عن لاعبي الفريق، باستثناء جروح وإصابات طفيفة، وتلقى اللاعبون العلاج، ليصبح كل منهم جاهزا تماما قبل المحفل العالمي.*

*ويبرز من بين المشاكل التي يعترف كيك بوجودها أن عددا من لاعبيه الأساسيين لا يشاركون كثيرا في مباريات أنديتهم.*

*يشعر المحللون ومراقبوا الفريق في سلوفينيا بالقلق من التأثير السلبي للجلوس كثيرا على مقاعد البدلاء بالنسبة للاعبين بويان جوكيتش، مدافع كييفو الإيطالي، وألكسندر رادوسفليفيتش لاعب خط وسط لاريسا اليوناني، وأندراز كيرم لاعب خط وسط فيسلا كراكوف البولندي، وأندري موكاك لاعب مكابي تل أبيب الإسرائيلي.*

*وفي المقابل ، لعب روبرت كورين قائد المنتخب السلوفيني دورا بارزا في عودة ويست بروميتش ألبيون إلى دوري الدرجة الممتازة في إنجلترا.*

*كما تألق في الفترة الماضية اللاعبون الثلاثة المحترفون بالدوري الألماني (بوندسليجا) وهم ميليفوي نوفاكوفيتش لاعب كولون، وزميله ميسو بريكو وزلاتكو ديديك لاعب بوخوم، رغم معاناة فرقهم في الآونة الأخيرة.*

*وقال كيك "إنهم جميعا من اللاعبين المفيدين للفريق".*

*لدى سؤاله عن توقعاته لفرصة الفريق في المونديال ، قال كيك "لن أتظاهر بأنني تلقيت صدمة إذا عبرنا دور المجموعات".*

*وأكد كيك أن المنتخب السلوفيني "يجب أن يركز على نقاط القوة في فريقنا وهي الاستقرار والالتزام والدفاع القوي ونقل الكرة سريعا إلى الهجوم".*

*وفي تطور آخر طيب ، انتهت أزمة الاتحاد السلوفيني للعبة مع لاعبي الفريق بشأن مستحقاتهم المالية، حيث أكد كورين قائد الفريق أن إيفان سيميتش رئيس الاتحاد السلوفيني للعبة، "فقد الثقة في اللاعبين" بعدما أفصح عن المفاوضات المالية مع الفريق.*

*لكن الأزمة انتهت سريعا وبهدوء في أعقاب هذه الواقعة حيث وعد الاتحاد لاعبي الفريق بأن يحصلوا على نصيب الأسد من المكاسب التي ضمن الاتحاد الحصول عليها، والتي تصل إلى 6ر3 مليون يورو، من جوائز المشاركة في البطولة ومن الرعاة.*

*حرص سيميتش على إنهاء الأزمة حفاظا على منصبه كما يبدو الفريق حاليا أكثر حرصا على عدم تدمير مسيرته في البطولة حتى لا يتكرر ما حدث في أول مشاركة للفريق في بطولات كأس العالم عندما نشب الخلاف بين المدرب سريكو كاتانيتش، المدير الفني للفريق، ونجم الفريق زلاتكو زاهوفيتش في مونديال 2002 قبل خروج الفريق من الدور الأول للبطولة.*

*ولذلك ، فإنه مع خلو الفريق من النجوم ستكون الأوضاع أفضل وأهدأ بين صفوفه، كما ستتضاعف التوقعات المنتظرة منه، ليس فقط لدى المشجعين المتفائلين ولكن لدى الجميع.*

*وأكد الاتحاد السلوفيني للعبة أن حوالي ألف مشجع من سلوفينيا، تلك الدولة التي يبلغ عدد سكانها مليونا نسمة، حجزوا تذاكر مباريات الفريق في المونديال حيث قرروا السفر خلف فريقهم لتشجيعه.*

*المدير الفني ، ماتياز كيك :*

*شاهد المدرب ماتياز كيك، المدير الفني الحالي للمنتخب السلوفيني لكرة القدم، مباريات كأس العالم كمعلق بالتلفزيون السلوفيني ولم تكن لديه أي مؤشرات على أنه سيقود الفريق في كأس العالم التالية والتي تستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا من يوم 11 حزيران/يونيو وحتى 11 تموز/يوليو المقبلين.*

*تولى كيك مسئولية الفريق في شهر كانون ثان/يناير 2008 وسط موجة من الاضطرابات والفوضى في الفريق بسبب عملية تغيير الأجيال.*

*واجه المدرب الشاب صعوبة كبيرة في البداية لإثبات جدارته وتثبيت أقدامه في هذا المنصب، ولكنه نال الاحترام بتعاونه مع اللاعب المخضرم روبرت كورين الذي حمل شارة قيادة الفريق.*

*وبعدها نجح كيك ، الذي كان لاعبا في قلب الدفاع ، في فرض رؤيته على الفريق الذي لا يضم لاعبين بارزين حيث يعتمد أداء الفريق على الدفاع المنظم والالتزام، والانتقال السريع من الدفاع للهجوم.*

*نجح هذا الأسلوب حيث أطاح الفريق بالمنتخب الروسي من الملحق الأوروبي الفاصل رغم أن المنتخب الروسي كان المرشح الأقوى للفوز في هذه المواجهة بعدما فقد الفريق السلوفيني فرصة التأهل المباشر للنهائيات حيث حل ثانيا خلف المنتخب السلوفاكي بفارق هزيل في مجموعتهما بالتصفيات رغم فوز سلوفينيا على سلوفاكيا ذهابا وإيابا.*

----------


## دليلة

ياحبيبتي ياسلوفينا هلا والله

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله معهم حق يخافو لانهم سمعو بمقاتلين الصحراء الخضرا وزعماء أنجلترا ونجوم إمريكا

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور تحية على المشاركة

----------

